

SOPA Doomed? Pelosi, Issa Speak Out. - sabat
http://act.demandprogress.org/letter/pelosi/?akid=1028.219579.5jS1NU&rd=1&t=1

======
acabal
Even if SOPA doesn't pass, what really worries me is that the perpetrators
have bottomless pockets and lots of time. They'll doubtlessly keep ramming
similar bills into congress until either the politicians decide they've
received enough campaign contributions, or the public's minuscule attention
span drifts elsewhere.

The state of our political and social climate plus the fact that this bill has
gotten as far as it has makes me think that censorship will be inevitable. The
only way we can get around this is to build a truly distributed internet, one
without a backbone or single point of control. Can we do it?

~~~
mahyarm
Well you can go on the attack and create laws that they will be busy lobbying
against, reduce their power, etc. The tech industry doesn't seem to go on the
offensive with this kind of stuff, probably because they find it distasteful,
while *IAA doesn't.

What the BSA and Pfizer want can be separated out of the SOPA bill and it
wouldn't effect the tech industry much at all as far as I understand. Some
smart lobbyist combined the two categorical interests to increase it's
likelihood of passing.

~~~
mahyarm
What I mean by reduce their power, are new laws that reverse some of the
victories that they've had previously and create new freedoms that would hurt
their bottom line and help everyone else's.

------
marquis
More detail at Reuters:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/17/idUS40280193622011...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/17/idUS402801936220111117)

------
coreyrecvlohe
Encouraging news, but the war isn't over yet.

